# Millitary?



## Betta man

Hi guys! I was wondering if anyone has been in the millitary and if so, what branch? Also what you liked about it.


----------



## Cichlid Dude!

Never been in the military, but I hear that the air force gets extra good treatment, if you want to blow stuff up, try the army. Also, if you're gonna ask about the military, a tropical fish forum isn't the place to do it-I'm not trying to criticize or put you down, but you aren't really likely to get a good response on this forum.


----------



## hXcChic22

My husband is in the Air Force  They DO treat us very well!

A lot of people dog on the "Chair Force", but hey... it's tough being the nerdy guys out of all the forces. AF only wants the smart ones, if that tells you anything about the other branches


----------



## kay-bee

I'm a military veteran. I served in the U.S. Navy and retired after 20 years of service. 

I enjoyed my job (I liked the unique skill sets we learned and utilized) and the camaraderie (worked with some really great and interesting people). 

It could be challenging and difficult at times, though. Very long hours. At sea during combat ops, I recall working from 0600-2300 (that's 6am-11pm for you civilians!  ) everyday for months (though every other Sunday we could sleep in or do whatever until maybe 10am and finish work at about 8pm depending on circumstances). 

But it was also fun, exciting, and rewarding. I also loved the travel. I spent nearly half of my time in overseas. I lived in three different countries and visited at least 15 countries around the world. I think of all the services the Navy has the best travelling opportunities. 

I had the pleasure of working with the other services on several occasions at joint assignments (my first assignment in the Navy was at an overseas US Army post of all places!). My final assignment in the Navy was with a Special Operations organization (serving side by side with the other military services) on an Air Force Base. I continue to work there now as a Dept of Defense civilian alongside military personnel.

Forward Flight Deck of the nuclear-powered aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN-70), the last ship I served on:



















Guided-missile AEGIS cruiser USS Antietam (CG-54). Anchored in the Andaman Sea (looking back at the ship from a small liberty boat as we headed ashore for a few days of rest and recreation following weeks at sea):









It was challenging keeping aquariums since I would be gone for months and months at a time and my wife isn't really into taking care of fish. And even when I was 'home' we'd still be gone for weeks training, etc. so keeping even a single betta in a 10gal was difficult. I couldn't really seriously get into the hobby until my sea days and deployments were behind me.


----------



## funlad3

Wow. That's all I can say. You armed forces/defense personnel definitely have my respect. It's the majority of the rest of the government that doesn't. Go America!!!


----------



## lohachata

U.S. Navy....Served aboard the USS WASP , CVS-18..
part of the Gemini 4...6&7 space recovery team.got to meet astronauts Borman..Lovel..McDivitt..White..Schirra and Stafford...even got to sit in one of the space capsules.
visited france ..spain..italy..puerto rico..jamica,,cuba and a couple of other places..
saw the inside of the arctic circle..got beat up in a couple of major storms.
they serve the best food..steaks at midnight even..the navy was the only branch of the armed forces that was still using real butter while the others used margarine..
it was awesome....not always easy..i was a firefighter..not fun..but it was still the best...

i have met a lot of people that didn't care much for military folks...they are america's riff raff..the men and women of the U.S. armed forces are the only ones that assure that the people in this country have the freedoms that we do..


----------



## funlad3

If that's directed at me, (Which I don't think it is DIRECTLY) I do apologize. I definitely respect those who protect me and my family, but I just can't give an equal amount to congress, per se, which as a whole takes weeks to decide what extra unrelated clauses to put in a bill. It holds up, in my opinion, the democracy that that servicemen and women are fighting for.

Again, I do thank all of you, but I don't agree with a large majority of the rest of the government.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Think you can do better? Run for Office someday. I'm considering it myself. I wonder if a Fascist like me has any chance at the White House? Considering the current alternative...hmmm....

As for service, does ROTC count? No? Didn't think so. 
I almost wound up in the Army as a butterbar ( 2nd Lt ) when I finished college, but the Army's plan for my career didn't jive with my own. ( Luckily I took it as an elective only, and never took their money ) I loved it, though. I almost made it into the Olympics thanks to my training, and I got to experience all the branches for a short while each. ( sailors really DO have more fun, by the way ) I greatly regret my not going ahead and signing the dotted line, especially now that I would have been retired by now and rolling in cash. *sigh*


----------



## lohachata

no lad...not directed at you at all...and i am with you on the politicians..
do you know the definition of politics ?
poly or poli = many
tick or tic = a blood sucking parasite...
politics = many blood sucking parasites...


----------



## funlad3

No matter how many times, I see that, I always have to smile to myself. It's funny because it's true.

Sometimes I think some government officials spend more time trying to get reelected than doing what got them elected in the first place. That annoys me the most.


----------



## Betta man

TheOldSalt said:


> Think you can do better? Run for Office someday. I'm considering it myself. I wonder if a Fascist like me has any chance at the White House? Considering the current alternative...hmmm....
> 
> As for service, does ROTC count? No? Didn't think so.
> I almost wound up in the Army as a butterbar ( 2nd Lt ) when I finished college, but the Army's plan for my career didn't jive with my own. ( Luckily I took it as an elective only, and never took their money ) I loved it, though. I almost made it into the Olympics thanks to my training, and I got to experience all the branches for a short while each. ( sailors really DO have more fun, by the way ) I greatly regret my not going ahead and signing the dotted line, especially now that I would have been retired by now and rolling in cash. *sigh*


Run as a communist. You'll definately win.  I think I want to be a marine. Maybe Coast guard. If I join early enough then I might be taught by a relative. I used to want Navy but marines seem harder.


----------



## hXcChic22

Betta man said:


> Run as a communist. You'll definately win.  I think I want to be a marine. Maybe Coast guard. If I join early enough then I might be taught by a relative. I used to want Navy but marines seem harder.


You're right, it's "harder". And you'll probably be shipped to the Middle East as soon as you get out of training. Marines are usually the ones that are right in the thick of things - don't expect it to be a cakewalk. I don't know a single Marine that isn't at least a little messed up in the head after being over there. It all depends on what you want, I guess. 

If you have no ties and don't mind being away from friends and family for 12-18 months at a time, go Army or Marines. Navy and Air Force usually have 6-12 month deployments, better for families generally. Coast Guard - I have no clue. But frankly, if you want to be seen as a "tough guy", don't join. Most of the other branches recognize that they are necessary, but still regard them as "a joke".


----------



## lohachata

don't ever let anybody fool you about the Coast Guard....they have more guts than any branch..they don't have big ships like carriers..yet ; they go out in the roughest weather fighting high winds and heavy seas in their little boats to rescue others...
for those that sail the oceans ; those kids are the cream of the crop..
don't put them down chic...they are no joke....that is like someone saying that airmen are jokes..no branch of the US armed forces is a joke..


----------



## TheOldSalt

I couldn't join the Coast Guard because I didn't meet the height requirement.

( if the boat sinks, you have to be able to wade back to shore )

Nah, just kidding. Those guys are actually seriously hardcore, and more than a little NUTS, if you ask me. However, somebody's gotta do what they do, and I'm glad they're doing it. They routinely do many things that few others would dare try.


----------



## emc7

I'd be scared to join now. Would you ever get out? 3 wars and climbing and 'stop loss' is still legal. There is no other job you can't quit. 

I have great respect for those who 'sign on the dotted' line, esp. now where deployment is a given. 

All the armed services are rejecting would be recruits because they are too fat. Overweight and obese people now outnumber normal and underweight.


----------



## ftsdeploy

*Army*

I have been in the ARMY since 2007. Currently I am a 15W UAS Operator and hold a secondary MOS as a 15E UAS repairer. I operate and work on the Shadow 200 UAV. It's a neat job.


----------



## TheOldSalt

I think they should take all the orphans and start training them from youth to be supersoldiers of some sort.

One way to help with the problem of not having enough people in suitable physical shape would be to have a "slow track" program of training. They could take all the boots who didn't quite measure up to snuff and run them through a twice-as-long as normal boot camp designed to ease them into shape both mentally and physically before inflicting the usual shock treatment. Fat folks tend to be soft in more ways than one, ya know. It might seem a silly idea, but I bet recruitment rates would rise significantly. Given more time to train and absorb, we might just wind up with better servicemen upon completion. Or not.


----------



## hXcChic22

lohachata said:


> don't put them down chic...they are no joke....that is like someone saying that airmen are jokes..no branch of the US armed forces is a joke..


I didn't say that I regard them that way. I said most of the other branches do, and it would be a lie to say that every branch doesn't think theirs is the best, anyway.


----------



## BV77

USAF '66-'73 Vietnam '67-'68 (during tet ) F-4 crew chief. Looking back, even .Nam was a learning and growing up experience that I'm glad I had. The military teaches you that there are consequences to your actions, how to get out of bed in the morning and make appointments on time....in short "responsibility" I don't necessairly agree with the politics that send us where they do and when they do it, but that's where the voters come in.


----------



## COM

I have not served personally, though I'm still eligible and considering it.

My little sister reported for duty at Quantico yesterday as a US Marines Corps Lieutenant, and I couldn't possibly be more proud of her. She is beautiful, super-smart, and can kill with her bare hands. Go Dana!


----------



## BV77

Thank her for serving for me. Best wishes to her.


----------



## iheartfish:)

Just want to say thanks to everyone here on Fishforums who is or has served, and that I think we all greatly appreciate it. 

... And funlad... you kinda misplaced a comma.  lol


----------

